# Eclipse - Internetverbindungsnachfrage unterbinden



## Gast (4. Apr 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn ich mit Eclipse hinter einem Proxyserver arbeite, fragt Eclipse ewig nach dem Benutzer und Passwort. Wo kann ich diese Abfrage abstellen? (Ps.: Ich kann\ möchte\ darf die Angaben nicht hinterlegen? Warum will Eclipse eigentlich ne Internetverbindung?)

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MiDniGG (4. Apr 2008)

Ich denk ma wegen Updates.

Schau ma ob es hilft unter Window - Preferences - Install/Update was zu verändern


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2008)

Hast du die JavaDoc Location vielleicht als URL eingetragen?


----------

